
Abstraction and Reasoning Challenge (final leaderboard) - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-challenge/leaderboard
======
YeGoblynQueenne
For more context, see posts on most of the gold medal solutions:

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge/discussion/154349)

In short, a combination of hand-crafted DSLs and search got most of the gold
medals.

Also notable is that ndividual teams managed to solve 49 tasks in total
between them which is almost half of the 100 test tasks:

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge/discussion/157640)

